# 2008 ford f-350 harley davidson 12' lift



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

My buddys 08 Harley truck after fimishing the 12 inch lift kit .

600 rwhp 1330 ft lbs tourque


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS (Feb 20, 2009)

That is Good Looking For a Ford


----------



## Evanbrendel (Jan 2, 2010)

why does the white chevy sit so low in the front?


----------



## captntim (Dec 12, 2002)

Nice show truck...but the wheels are ridiculous and its just too much lift for my taste. I've been reading that the 6.4s can make some serious power with just a little tuning.


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

Evanbrendel;973412 said:


> why does the white chevy sit so low in the front?


Looks like it is sitting in a bit of a ditch.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Evanbrendel;973412 said:


> why does the white chevy sit so low in the front?


Because its rear end is on a whoop and the front end is at the bottom of the whoop . hard to tell in the picture


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

...................( speechless)


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

He's got a nice parking lot crawler there...............go visit ford truck forums for more info.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Unnecessary but awesome. They go nowhere offroad... too big.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks really good.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

That thing is sweet. Maybe some day I can lift one that high


----------



## TGM (Feb 26, 2007)

too high for my taste, but it looks like it was done right.

Mass DOT could have a field day with him though!


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

how much is he all into it - truck and modifications? thats gotta be a ton of money.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

that is sweet where's the plow for it haha


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

linckeil;973562 said:


> how much is he all into it - truck and modifications? thats gotta be a ton of money.


roughly $90k


----------



## dieselguy5245 (Aug 14, 2009)

My brother tried racing him one day in his 7.3 and your buddy blew the doors of him haha that was before the lift


----------



## Matt400 (Dec 23, 2009)

20Silverado05;973396 said:


> 600 rwhp 1330 ft lbs tourque


Purdy truck for sure! 
I would be a little worried though with that kind of power using rear lift blocks and no traction bars. Those U-bolts are taking a beating.


----------



## TGM (Feb 26, 2007)

Matt400;973723 said:


> Purdy truck for sure!
> I would be a little worried though with that kind of power using rear lift blocks and no traction bars. Those U-bolts are taking a beating.


agreed. i bet he gets bad wheel hop.


----------



## farmer101 (Oct 4, 2009)

that is one NICE ASS ford. i would love to have something like that. .... now i dont mean to doubt you or your buddy or the badassedness of that truck, but 600 horsies? has it been dynoed or is that just a rough guestamate after all the mods? either way thats awesome, im just curious.


----------



## knpc (Oct 22, 2009)

That's a great looking truck ! I'd love to see that thing in person.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

On the bright side it has the front driveshaft. Most like that don't


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

20Silverado05;973572 said:


> roughly $90k


Cool truck but he has over 30k into a lift, tires/wheels and a tuner????
And 6.4's run good but they will not make 2to1 (TQ to HP) 
If he made 600hp on stock tires he would be lucky to make 550hp now 
Robert


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Awesome truck! Does he visit any of the powerstroke forums?


----------



## Sticks (Sep 23, 2009)

Lets see a burn out!!!!


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

what's he running for tuning? Spartan?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Nice Ford...




































...bit dissapointed though....









































I was expecting to see one with a 12 foot lift.


----------



## 08snaxharley (Jan 25, 2010)

its my truck and it made 605rwhp and 1175 rwlbt. it has cold side tube upgrade, custom tuning, 150 rwhp injectors, air dog 150 upgraded fuel system, tow compond upgraded turbos, complete egr delete, built tranny, 6in piping all the way back to 8in stacks, traction bars comming soon, nitrous comming soon. The truck is in the process of being built for sled pulling.


----------



## camaro 77 (Dec 20, 2009)

who has been doing the work on it and also where were the pics taken it looks like a fun place to ride atv"s nice looking by the way


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Can you spill some more info? Or is it going to be competitve so your keeping quiet? What kind of injectors? What turbo upgrades? And who built the tranny? I heard most of the 6.4 trannies were holding up to 550+ hp with spartan tuning. Who's tuning are you running? River city or spartan? Awesome rig man and sounds like your foing it right.


----------



## brfootball45 (Jan 8, 2009)

hey man nice truck, i saw you today in the center of marshfield your truck is a beast. And where are those pits that your riding at?


----------



## 08snaxharley (Jan 25, 2010)

abbe;973835 said:


> Can you spill some more info? Or is it going to be competitve so your keeping quiet? What kind of injectors? What turbo upgrades? And who built the tranny? I heard most of the 6.4 trannies were holding up to 550+ hp with spartan tuning. Who's tuning are you running? River city or spartan? Awesome rig man and sounds like your foing it right.


Most of all my stuff came from spartan(injectors, fuel system, tranny, tq converter, etc..... But the turbos and egr delete came from elite.... Its been a winter project in the works cant wait to throw nos at it....


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

i got a buddy who just got a 2010 f450 harley davidson. its a realy nice truck too


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

awesome man i've heard nothing by great things about Spartan. Where abouts are you located


----------



## ultimateinc (Dec 3, 2008)

very nice truck sure doesn't look like a 12 inch lift tho . what tires 40's ? what kind of lift full throttle ? whiplash?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have a lot of friends who are really happy with there Spartans, I really like my SCT with Eric's (innovatives) files. Have you done much pulling or are you new to pulling.
Robert


----------



## V-Boss (Dec 31, 2009)

That's sick... thx for the pix, glad I'm not making the payments on that setup hahah


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

tp ultimateinc, they aren't 40's. Maybe 37's?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Coors Light looked pretty good! Oh and so does the truck.


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

600hp on fuel only?????? Who's dyno was it on?


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

camaro 77;973823 said:


> who has been doing the work on it and also where were the pics taken it looks like a fun place to ride atv"s nice looking by the way


The pics were taken in the south river pits in my town (Marshfield) . awesome place to ride. we were actually riding at the time but didnt take any pics of the bikes.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

ultimateinc;973876 said:


> very nice truck sure doesn't look like a 12 inch lift tho . what tires 40's ? what kind of lift full throttle ? whiplash?


Definatly a 12inch ill post pictures of the build and before he put the kit in when it was stock and some videos too..


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

TGM;973561 said:


> too high for my taste, but it looks like it was done right.
> 
> Mass DOT IS GOING TO have a field day with him though!


here I fixed it for you.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

farmer101;973734 said:



> that is one NICE ASS ford. i would love to have something like that. .... now i dont mean to doubt you or your buddy or the badassedness of that truck, but 600 horsies? has it been dynoed or is that just a rough guestamate after all the mods? either way thats awesome, im just curious.


A 6.4 will make and hold power far better than a 7.3 or 6.0 will.

But dang dude putting stacks on a 6.4 is the equivalent of painting "Pull me over and give me a ticket for on DPF or cat!!!" all over the truck.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Just with out knowing to much about laws..

No front license plate
commercial plates with out the vehicle being lettering
Tint
blacked out signals
no mud flaps
tires sticking out past fender wells
Emissions system tampering
over the legal height in MA
he may but I doubt he has chocks fire extinguisher, and flares in there..

sick truck but if he catch's the wrong cop that dident get laid last night he's going to have a whooper of a ticket.


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

20Silverado05;973572 said:


> roughly $90k


Looks Cool!, Must be single no kids .............remember those days of having money to waste


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

02powerstroke;974516 said:


> Just with out knowing to much about laws..
> 
> No front license plate
> commercial plates with out the vehicle being lettering
> ...


one more bumper height law ... :LOL


----------



## DScapes (Dec 2, 2009)

JohnnyRoyale;973812 said:


> Nice Ford...
> 
> ...bit dissapointed though....
> 
> I was expecting to see one with a 12 foot lift.


haha, thats the only reason I looked at this thread as well, I could think of many other things to spend 90k on


----------



## TGM (Feb 26, 2007)

7.3 Plower;974494 said:


> But dang dude putting stacks on a 6.4 is the equivalent of painting "Pull me over and give me a ticket for on DPF or cat!!!" all over the truck.


exactly what i was thinking. not having a cat doesn't seem to be much of an issue these days, but not having a DPF on a commercial vehicle is a big no-no. the locals may not care, but a DOT officer would love to write that ticket i bet.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

groundbreakers;974529 said:


> one more bumper height law ... :LOL


headlights too far off the ground as well

And the big question does it have a current inspection since it's commercial? Bet not with all that stuff on it.


----------



## ultimateinc (Dec 3, 2008)

if its def a 12 inch life he could run 40's no problem. iv seen trucks with 12 inch lifts and my hummer had a 12 inch and just seemed much higher. maybe its just the pics. you guys say commercial vehicle but i didnt see any logos


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Sorry but I would not want that payment for something I can't live in, or that doesn't make money. Looks like overcompensation to me.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

grasmancolumbus;974517 said:


> Looks Cool!, Must be single no kids .............remember those days of having money to waste


Im single with no kids. and still couldnt afford 90k on a truck LOL


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

ultimateinc;974700 said:


> *you guys say commercial vehicle* but i didnt see any logos


No his plates say commercial vehicle. Although a buddy of mine in MA has a dually w/commercial plates and no company name/DOT # is required however a fire extinguisher, flares/triangles, and current inspection are required.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Yea DOT could have a field f*&k with him but it barely leaves town . No worries with local town cops.


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

20Silverado05;974952 said:


> Yea DOT could have a field f*&k with him but it barely leaves town . No worries with local town cops.


Effin cool, a $90,000 truck you can't leave town with:laughing:


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Nozzleman;974967 said:


> Effin cool, a $90,000 truck you can't leave town with:laughing:


Not saying it hasnt left town, trust me its not hurting there wallet.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

before the lift


----------



## black7.3 (Jan 18, 2010)

Cool truck!!! 

But one question why put that much money it and have blocks on the rear?????

I almost like it better in the stock pics....


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

To each there own but I would have just done a leveling kit, wheels and 35's. Would be much faster and still be able to tow a trailer. Would also pull the sled much better. Many pulling organizations will not let you pull with tires bigger than 35's.
Robert


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

Danscapes;973426 said:


> He's got a nice parking lot crawler there...............go visit ford truck forums for more info.:laughing::laughing:


I believe its mall crawler. lol. and ive read that thread on ford-trucks.com


----------



## TJ Fed (Dec 15, 2009)

Very nice but what does Snax stand for?


----------



## brfootball45 (Jan 8, 2009)

hey man where are those pits in marshfield?


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

brfootball45;975200 said:


> hey man where are those pits in marshfield?


They are off of the bridal path (old railroad bed between CVS and the dump on claypit



TJ Fed;975174 said:


> Very nice but what does Snax stand for?


nickname of the owner lol


----------



## brfootball45 (Jan 8, 2009)

behind scituate precast?


----------



## BigDiesels93 (Jan 25, 2010)

This truck is so nice. I've seen it parked at his house. I've also seen his lightning you got any picture of that and the specs. Looks like that lightning got alot of work into it too.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

meh........


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

looked better stock....3" lift and 35s woulda been way better and cheaper IMO....


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Looks cool now. Do I care for it? Hell no, seems like a waste of a truck. Although I don't have a spare 
$90k burning a hole in my pocket lol.


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

Who's dyno said it had over 600hp? No spray?


----------



## TGM (Feb 26, 2007)

600hp would be too easy if he spent the money for studs and injectors. i don't know what the stock turbo sizes are and what they can support for horsepower though


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

brfootball45;975214 said:


> behind scituate precast?


Yea its behind there. Huge sand pits



BigDiesels93;975644 said:


> This truck is so nice. I've seen it parked at his house. I've also seen his lightning you got any picture of that and the specs. Looks like that lightning got alot of work into it too.


I do have pictures of the lightning he just got it back from Dez Racing all done over unbelievably fast truck will post them when I find them.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

6.4's will dyno 560-580 with just intake, exhaust and tuning(sct with custom tunes or Spartan) but that's on stock tires. 38's and 40's KILL power.
Robert


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

Did he dyno it at Dez? DynoJet dynos seem to produce higher HP numbers than say a Mustang or Super Flo dyno, Dyno Jet has no load capabilities. I dyno 45-50 less on a Load cell type dyno than I do at Dez's shop, I wanna go back to Dez pretty soon I should be 500-520 rwhp at Dez's.


----------



## PropertyTech (Dec 4, 2009)

Amazing truck!!


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

JustinD;976807 said:


> Did he dyno it at Dez? DynoJet dynos seem to produce higher HP numbers than say a Mustang or Super Flo dyno, Dyno Jet has no load capabilities. I dyno 45-50 less on a Load cell type dyno than I do at Dez's shop, I wanna go back to Dez pretty soon I should be 500-520 rwhp at Dez's.


He put his lightning on the dyno at dez's not the f350


----------



## z400 (Mar 13, 2008)

WOW

Wholly big blocks!!!


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Like so many others have said, why.....

Agree with the others, stock looked better IMO..


----------



## JJSLandscape (Sep 6, 2009)

what kind of plow is he running? a fisher with the 12" lift adaptor? lol trucks looks awesome though


----------



## brfootball45 (Jan 8, 2009)

7.3 Plower;974673 said:


> headlights too far off the ground as well
> 
> And the big question does it have a current inspection since it's commercial? Bet not with all that stuff on it.


yeah if you look at the pictures he does have a current sticker for the commercial plate. Im not sure how he got it but he did


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

to each there own, i guess he has another truck for work because that thing is useless. how bad does it hop when taking off hard?


----------



## DKG (Feb 3, 2008)

That looks awsome!!!!!


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

sno commander;984168 said:


> to each there own, i guess he has another truck for work because that thing is useless. how bad does it hop when taking off hard?


Yea they have plenty other vehicles for work, It actually barely hops at all taking off , but he has trac bars going on it soon



brfootball45;984066 said:


> yeah if you look at the pictures he does have a current sticker for the commercial plate. Im not sure how he got it but he did


He got the sticker i believe right before he put the lift in im not too sure.


----------



## royallawn (Dec 1, 2005)

i did that to my first truck i ever owned back in the 80's. all i did was ruin a good truck. they drive & ride like crap. noisy, never again.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

nice show truck for sure, but wasted a nice truck that could have had a nice 9.5 fisher ss vblade


----------



## ppap (Oct 17, 2009)

20Silverado05;984226 said:


> Yea they have plenty other vehicles for work, It actually barely hops at all taking off , but he has trac bars going on it soon
> 
> He got the sticker i believe right before he put the lift in im not too sure.


Regardless, not only is he liable but the shop that gave him the sticker is facing some steep fines and loss of inspection license. What is he going to do next year when the sticker expires? MA is a state with strict inspection laws. I work as a tech and would love to lift my truck but the consequences far out weigh the benefits. He will never be able to sell that around here.

That being said, its still a sweet truck.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

sad...so pointless its not even cool...


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I have to agree on the lift to... I think it looked wayy better before the lift... Either way a sick looking truck


----------



## akblacklab (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm a diehard Ford Fan,but that's just bleh.Too much. 
Commercial plates too?
Hell id rather have the Chevy in your sig 20silverado..


----------



## xp33 (Nov 20, 2010)

2008 ford f350 dually lifted 10"fabtech,37/13.50/17/banks,race edge evolution.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

to many kids with way to much mom an dad $$$, I could buy two trucks stock for what he's got in one!! like many have said WHY!! can't really do much with it can't plow , go off road, it's pretty much a look at me truck now. JMO


----------



## ross3031 (Nov 17, 2008)

There are way to many people hating on this truck. That truck is [email protected] And yes its high, to high to go play in the woods without messing it up, BUT the top end lift kits and shocks of today are not what they were in the 80's and 90's. The technology, especially in shocks, has grown by leaps and bounds. Today a truck of that height can ride just as smooth, if not smoother than a stock truck. And no, its not gonna plow or tow very much, but im assuming he doesnt want to do that with it. No reason to hate on him for not working it really hard, to each his own. Everybody has something hobby that they spend money on, quads, race cars, guns, trucks, etc.



> to many kids with way to much mom an dad $$$


And this sh%t just pisses me off. Unless i missed something and you know this guy and know for a fact his parents gave him money for the truck then lay off. Just because someone might be 20-25 years old and has a nice truck doesnt mean his daddy bought it for him. At 24 I had the truck in my sig, my own house (with acreage), 2 race quads (about 30K total invested), a CAT skid, a big gooseneck, etc... and my parents have not given me a dime since i was 18. Guess what, I WORKED FOR IT, worked 60+ hours a week since my junior year in high school, had my own company since 20. Dont jump to the daddys money thing, we aint all in that catagory


----------



## ross3031 (Nov 17, 2008)

xp33,
That thing is absolutely SICK!!!


----------



## GOTSNOW?GOTLAWN (Nov 20, 2010)

....niiiiiiccccceeeee....


----------



## GOTSNOW?GOTLAWN (Nov 20, 2010)

....nnniiiccceee...


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Got to give it respect, but definitely not the route I would have taken. To each their own...


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

xp33;1121446 said:


> 2008 ford f350 dually lifted 10"fabtech,37/13.50/17/banks,race edge evolution.


thankyou for not putting absolutely ridiculous looking african rims on your truck. over 17" and they look stupid. unless theyre 19.5s or 22.5s


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

randomb0b123;1122110 said:


> thankyou for not putting absolutely ridiculous looking african rims on your truck. over 17" and they look stupid. unless theyre 19.5s or 22.5s


huh Africa was on national geographic the other night and I did not see a single elephant with rims?


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

i mean the big wheels those african people like to disgrace theyre vehicles with


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Racist much?...


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

randomb0b123;1122554 said:


> i mean the big wheels those african people like to disgrace theyre vehicles with


I have to agree


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

linycctitan;974877 said:


> Sorry but I would not want that payment for something I can't live in, or that doesn't make money. Looks like overcompensation to me.


Haha, never heard the compensating joke before....



TPC Services;1121465 said:


> to many kids with way to much mom an dad $$$, I could buy two trucks stock for what he's got in one!! like many have said WHY!! can't really do much with it can't plow , go off road, it's pretty much a look at me truck now. JMO


Really? I love it when people assume things, really shows how much they don't know.

It's his money and his truck, let him do what he wants with it. Yeah 90% of us wouldn't want a truck with that much lift on it, but he does so that's all that matters.


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

To each their own. In my opinion it looks good. But on here alot of us want a truck that can plow. So i think most on here are already hateful towards a truck that would be hard to plow with, with having bad front visibility with a 12" lift and the big tires.


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

TPC Services;1121465 said:


> to many kids with way to much mom an dad $$$, I could buy two trucks stock for what he's got in one!! like many have said WHY!! can't really do much with it can't plow , go off road, it's pretty much a look at me truck now. JMO


To each their own. Maybe it is not mom-n-dad's money. But it is a kid's truck. That money could be put to better use as mortgage payments, supporting my family, put the money back in my business, etc.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

I can't lie if I had 90 grand to sink into that truck, I think 35s would suffice and the rest of the money would go towards making it have around 1000hp. I wouldn't lift a truck like that but can appreciate the time and money put into it, I'm sure the owner smiles ear to ear every time he drives it.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

02powerstroke;1122516 said:


> huh Africa was on national geographic the other night and I did not see a single elephant with rims?


Thats good. :laughing:


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

nice truck, any chance he wants to sell his stock 20s


----------



## accu-cut lawn (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice looking mall crawler! I'd like to see it offroad. Axle wrap much?! LOL


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

I bet it doesn't wrap as much as you'd think.


----------

